# So Apparently Flip Saunders Wants To Play An 8-Man Rotation...



## Basel

> I've already mentioned that this is the deepest team the Wizards have had this decade, but it appears that the depth may only matter if and when someone gets hurt. So, if Flip is only going to play eight guys, which eight do you see making the regular rotation? *Saunders has only committed to four starters --- Arenas, Jamison, Haywood and Caron Butler, meaning that the shooting guard position is wide open.*


http://voices.washingtonpost.com/wizardsinsider/2009/08/the_eight-man_rotation_is_comi.html?wprss=wizardsinsider

Assuming he's going to go through with this, which four players do you see joining the 8-man rotation? Foye, Miller, Blatche, McGee? Another combination?


----------



## f22egl

> I asked Saunders if he still plans on using an eight-man rotation with this roster. Saunders didn't close the door on giving several players the opportunity to contribute. "I'll be honest," he said. *"In the past, we played eight, nine man rotation because that's the players that were able to play at the level that we needed them to do it ... When you look at our roster right now, we're solid at every spot. Some people say, 'How are you going to play them all?' That's up for me to decide, actually up to them to decide how we play.*"


http://voices.washingtonpost.com/wizardsinsider/


----------



## jericho

Miller and Foye definitely will see plenty of floor time, and I have to think Oberto will be given every chance to contribute. (I'm kinda underwhelmed by the signing, but at least he's another big body and a pretty savvy, though limited, player.) I think the eighth spot goes to McGee or Blatche - whichever of them earns it. Young may be the roster member who gets most nerfed on playing time...the Wizards are deepest at the wing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

WTF? That means that only five of Foye, Miller, Stevenson, Young, Blatche, Haywood, McGee and Crittenton will get to play.

None of those guys will be happy unless they get significant minutes. Maybe Crittenton and Stevenson will be shipped out?

I'm tired of seeing Javaris getting treated like crap. The dude is a pretty good PG.


----------



## jericho

I completely forgot about Crittenton. I do think Stevenson's days are probably numbered if the Wiz can find a taker for him, but Javaris should get some minutes. Honestly, the 1, 2, and 3 spots are pretty overloaded. I can imagine something like this:

PG - Arenas 35 min, Crittenton 13 min
SG - Foye 30 min, Miller 18 min
SF - Butler 35 min, Miller 7 min, Young 6 min

Even that is short-changing Young, and it leaves no real role for Stevenson.


----------



## Dre

No, really he's not. How old is he and he's still just showing flashes. He's not a point guard and to this point I don't know if he has enough attributes otherwise to get minutes at the 2. IMO he's lucky he's still on the roster.

Anyways he's playing with fire with that rotation. Stevenson might not be the best player but as far as the locker room goes he's well liked and if he starts pouting it could lower morale. It's a good problem to have because that list DN put up is full of quality players, but it's going to be tough seeing a guy that should get minutes getting spot duty.

McGee, Foye and Miller seem like the shoo-ins. Between Young and Blatche we'll see who has their **** together consistently for that last spot.

Don't rule out a trade either.


----------



## f22egl

Dre™ said:


> Don't rule out a trade either.


From the Washington Post: 



> *The Wizards' roster now has 14 players, and Wizards President Ernie Grunfeld said he doesn't expect to make any more roster changes between now and training camp.*
> 
> "*In all likelihood, these are the players we are going into camp with, unless something very interesting comes along from a trade standpoint*," Grunfeld said.


----------



## Dre

Well not even necessarily now, wait 'til trade season heats up you're probably going to hear a lot about whoever's getting the short end of the stick here.


----------



## f22egl

^^ Yup, the Wizards certainly have the pieces to make a trade at the deadline. They have expiring contracts (Miller, James) and young talent (Blatche, McGee, McGuire, Crittenton). It's hard to see which teams will fail to meet expectations since everyone is optimistic in the offseason.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Maybe Redd at the deadline for Miller, Young, Blatche and Mike James? Depends on whether the Bucks think they could keep Redd around. It would certainly even things out for the Wiz, though. I'm not sure Redd would be a sure thing to opt out if he went to Washington. It's highly unlikely that anyone would pay him more than $18m in the 2010-2011 season.

Gilbert...Foye/Crittenton
Redd...Foye/Stevenson
Butler...McGuire
Jamison...Oberto
Haywood...McGee


----------

